# Lichenoid Keratosis



## kheimerman (Apr 30, 2018)

I am fairly new to Dermatology coding.  I'm confused on the diagnoses codes for lichenoid keratosis and benign keratosis.  I understand keratosis is epidermal thickening... so if it doesn't specifically say Actinic Keratosis  (L57.0), or seborhheic keratosis (L82.x), are we to go the L83.x range?  Would L43.8 be correct for a lichenoid keratosis? When I try to use the index under keratosis, there is nothing just for benign keratosis.  One coder told me if it's not actinic (pre-malignant)- then it codes to L82.0/L82.1.  I don't like that because those specifically say sebhorreic, although those are benign instead of pre-malignant like the actinic keratosis....  HELP.


----------



## kheimerman (Apr 30, 2018)

*Correction!*

I meant to say if it's not an AK or SK does it code to the L85.x range for just benign keratois.. not L83.x range

Also, really confused about the lichenoid keratosis.  Have seen several suggestions to use L43.8?

Thanks for any clarification.


----------



## ellzeycoding (Apr 30, 2018)

epidermal thickening = L85.? series and is not the same as keratosis.  It's a separate type of condition.  Just thickening of the skin.

Actinic keratoses are rough, scaly patches or spots on the skin.  (again, different than thickening)

Benign keratosis isn't really an accurate description of anything.  By nature, actinic keratsoses are *pre-malignant*.  Or have a probability of becoming malignant (often turn into squamous cell carcinoma).  But they are not accurately described as being benign.  That's why you couldn't find abything.

Lichenoid keratosis is a synonym or type of actinic keratosis = L57.0

L57.0 includes...

Acantholytic actinic keratosis
Actinic keratosis of eyelid
Atrophic actinic keratosis
Benign neoplasm of skin of eyelid
Benign neoplasm of skin of hand
Bowenoid actinic keratosis
Diffuse actinic hyperkeratosis
Hyperkeratosis
Hyperkeratotic actinic keratosis
Hypertrophic solar keratosis
Keratosis
Lichenoid actinic keratosis
Multiple actinic keratoses
Multiple actinic keratoses involving face
Multiple actinic keratoses involving forehead and temples
Multiple actinic keratoses involving hands
Multiple actinic keratoses involving legs
Multiple actinic keratoses involving scalp
Orthokeratosis
Pigmented actinic keratosis
Plane basal cell papilloma
Proliferative actinic keratosis
PUVA keratosis
Radiation-induced keratosis
Senile hyperkeratosis
Senile keratoma
Superficial keratosis


----------



## kheimerman (May 1, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

